# NEW THREAD for Royal Cinque Ports on 8th December



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

So we have 28 names of either definite or pretty certain attendees. The price is Â£65 and will include a roll and coffee on arrival and a 2 course hot meal after. I am awaiting the food option but unless anyone has a dietary problem the advice given was that we choose just one set menu. You will need to wear a jacket and tie in the dining room and I urge you all to read the club web site for their rules, dress code etc. 

Currently I have booked 7 x 4 ball slots starting at 9am but it's possible that there may be more availability if required. There is usually no problem with trolleys, either push or electric at Cinque Ports, and they can be hired from the pro shop, if required, at Â£10 for electric or Â£4 for push ones, range tokens are Â£2.

The names listed are either certain or pretty certain attendees according to their posts and MashleyR7 has kindly offered to collect the deposits which we will set at Â£35. The balance of Â£30 plus any prize money should be paid, in cash, on the day please. Mashley is going to post shortly on the payment method.

Any queries please don't hesitate to ask

Chrisd
Chrisd guest
Oddsocks
Oddsocks guest
Swingalot
Liverpool Phil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Another Double
Wookie
Saint Hacker
MashleyR7
Masterosouffle
Alex1975
Richart
Pieman
Blundell
Rob2
P N Wokingham
NST
Smiffy
Merv79
Hooker
Cookielad
Oxfordcomma
Badger
Vkurup
Swingalot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

No fish for the food choice 

A nice steak pie would be great


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2014)

Clear your inbox Chris !!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Clear your inbox Chris !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Done Rich!


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No fish for the food choice 

A nice steak pie would be great
		
Click to expand...

I had you down as more of a quiche man.


----------



## Leftie (Nov 6, 2014)

Swingalot playing twice??

Time you started playing in the Vets section Chris.

Oh! Sorry, you are now


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Swingalot playing twice??

Time you started playing in the Vets section Chris.

Oh! Sorry, you are now

Click to expand...

Not at all, it was because he's getting old and will probably forget he's playing by the end of the list!


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not at all, it was because he's getting old and will probably forget he's playing by the end of the list!
		
Click to expand...

The way i played today I will need to go round twice to be competitive believe me!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Evening everyone. As Chris says I need to collect Â£35 of each of you for the RCP deposit. 

Please can you pay pal *GIFT* it to me. My pay pal address is aclose79@gmail.com. Please RCP and your forum and real name in the reference. 

If you do not have pay pal please email me at aclose79@gmail.com and I'll give you my bank account details. 

Ash.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Evening everyone. As Chris says I need to collect Â£35 of each of you for the RCP deposit. 

Please can you pay pal *GIFT* it to me. My pay pal address is aclose79@gmail.com. Please RCP and your forum and real name in the reference. 

If you do not have pay pal please email me at aclose79@gmail.com and I'll give you my bank account details. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Sent an e mail :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris, my dad is coming too so does this leave us enough tee times? 

Also, I'll sort the draw out if you want I've got an online tool that will do it randomly. 

Ash.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

Paid, thanks Ashley.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Chris, my dad is coming too so does this leave us enough tee times? 


Ash.
		
Click to expand...

There are 28 at the moment but I'd be surprised if we don't have a few changes and I can get an extra tee time or two  if it's needed.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 6, 2014)

Paid via PayPal, cheers Ashley.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 6, 2014)

Paid via PayPal Ash - cheers.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Paid via paypal - Cheers

Rob


----------



## Badger (Nov 7, 2014)

paid via paypal

many thanks


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 7, 2014)

Paypal payment sent, cheers Ash


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2014)

Royal Cinque ports have sent me the lunch menu which the deal is that we all have the same ( except special dietary cases) it's going to be difficult if I post the whole choice list as everyone will want something different. Would everyone be happy if we went for


Steak & kidney Pudding served with creamy mashed potatoes, a selection of seasonal vegetables and Real Ale gravy

Apple crumble served with your choice ice cream or custard

I will wait to place the order but if anyone is unhappy with my suggestion please let me know


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Royal Cinque ports have sent me the lunch menu which the deal is that we all have the same ( except special dietary cases) it's going to be difficult if I post the whole choice list as everyone will want something different. Would everyone be happy if we went for


Steak & kidney Pudding served with creamy mashed potatoes, a selection of seasonal vegetables and Real Ale gravy

Apple crumble served with your choice ice cream or custard

I will wait to place the order but if anyone is unhappy with my suggestion please let me know
		
Click to expand...

Good for me Chris.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Good for me :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

and me.:thup:


----------



## cookelad (Nov 7, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

Just go for it Chris. if anyone doesn't like it I will eat theirs.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Just go for it Chris. if anyone doesn't like it I will eat theirs.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unless I beat you to it!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2014)

Money paid.....cheers Ash

Menu sounds good to me Chris  :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is there a vegan option ??


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unless I beat you to it! 

Click to expand...

 I would never get between you and a free meal, or a free bar for that matter.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Is there a vegan option ?? 

Click to expand...

 Are they like Klingons ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Is there a vegan option ?? 

Click to expand...

There's a bring your own option if you'd like to opt for that! 

All money received ok so far. That lot will help fund my new driver that is now a necessity!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			There's a bring your own option if you'd like to opt for that! 

All money received ok so far. That lot will help fund my new driver that is now a necessity!
		
Click to expand...

Well with chrisd as your old driver a new one would be essentialâ€¦.. or didn't you mean that sort of driver?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Is there a vegan option ?? 

Click to expand...

Potatoes have feelings too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 9, 2014)

Andy and I are no closer to knowing what our plans are for the Sunday yet as we got through the 1st round of our foursomes this morning. 2nd round is in 2 weeks time so we'll know after that.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 9, 2014)

Steak and kidney pudding is nearly as good as steak and kidney pie! :thup: All good for me Chris!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Steak and kidney pudding is nearly as good as steak and kidney pie! :thup: All good for me Chris!
		
Click to expand...

Pudding for me every time big boy! 

But then, for you, PuddingMan doesn't have the same ring about it!


----------



## NST (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't confirm until 17th November.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2014)

NST said:



			Can't confirm until 17th November.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Steak and kidney pudding is nearly as good as steak and kidney pie! :thup: All good for me Chris!
		
Click to expand...

The diet is going well then?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 10, 2014)

Payment for me sent, awaiting guest confirmation


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 10, 2014)

Still lots of deposits to come in. Whats the deadline Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Still lots of deposits to come in. Whats the deadline Chris?
		
Click to expand...

I would like them all ASAP but at latest by Friday. Anyone will problems doing this can message me


----------



## PieMan (Nov 10, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			The diet is going well then?
		
Click to expand...

No harm if it's put aside for a couple of days!!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2014)

PieMan said:



			No harm if it's put aside for a couple of stone !!!
		
Click to expand...

That's better!


----------



## wookie (Nov 10, 2014)

Paid just now Chris and steak and kidney pudding sounds just the ticket.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2014)

wookie said:



			Paid just now Chris and steak and kidney pudding sounds just the ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for a growing lad!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 10, 2014)

List of paid people so far:

ChrisD
Chrisd guest			
Oddsocks		35	Pay Pal
Oddsocks guest			
Swingalot			
Liverpool Phil	35	Bank transfer
Drive4show	35	Pay Pal
The Rod	        35	Pay Pal
BlueinMunich	35	Pay Pal
Another Double			
Wookie	        35	Pay Pal
Saint Hacker			
MashleyR7			
Masterosouffle			
Alex1975			
Richart			
Pieman	        35	Pay Pal
Blundell	        35	Pay Pal
Rob2	Rob Web	35	Pay Pal
P N Wokingham			
NST			
Smiffy			
Merv79			
Hooker			
Cookielad			
Oxfordcomma	35	Pay Pal
Badger	        35	Pay Pal
Vkurup			
Dad			

Come on the rest of you please.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 10, 2014)

I should get a green light for my pal tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I should get a green light for my pal tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Are you planning to bring a traffic light?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll be leaving early enough to miss it


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys - apologies but I cannot commit yet as a few work things could clash - please put me on a reserve list and I will let you know later if I can make it, if there is a place left


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Paypal payment sent Mashley.
Could you just confirm when you receive it please?
Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 11, 2014)

All recieved Robert Smith. 

Chris D says I should check the bank notes carefully


----------



## cookelad (Nov 11, 2014)

Payment sent seconds ago!


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 11, 2014)

Ditto, payment sent a minute ago via BACS.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry guys, will have to pull out unfortunately. Been waiting on a possible job offer which has come through this afternoon and they want me to start on Dec 1st. Can't see a days leave request going down too well after only 1 weeks service!


----------



## merv79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Payment just sent via Paypal


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Sorry guys, will have to pull out unfortunately. Been waiting on a possible job offer which has come through this afternoon and they want me to start on Dec 1st. Can't see a days leave request going down too well after only 1 weeks service!

Click to expand...

That's a pity, I was looking forward to a chat about football with a fan of another decent teamâ€¦.   Good luck with the new job mate.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 11, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's a pity, I was looking forward to a chat about football with a fan of another decent teamâ€¦.   Good luck with the new job mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, it will just have to wait until next year so we can discuss Champions League!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Cheers mate, it will just have to wait until next year so we can discuss Champions League!

Click to expand...

Look forward to it! :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2014)

Ash. Payment in cash given to Chrisd today. Hopefully he will not spend it on women and booze before you see him.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 11, 2014)

richart said:



			Ash. Payment in cash given to Chrisd today. Hopefully he will not spend it on women and booze before you see him.

Click to expand...

Or new body parts


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2014)

richart said:



			Ash. Payment in cash given to Chrisd today. Hopefully he will not spend it on women and booze before you see him.

Click to expand...

Noooooooo don't remember getting any money, have you a receipt?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Sorry guys, will have to pull out unfortunately. Been waiting on a possible job offer which has come through this afternoon and they want me to start on Dec 1st. Can't see a days leave request going down too well after only 1 weeks service!

Click to expand...

Thanks for the early posting Saint, I wish you all the best with the job!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Noooooooo don't remember getting any money, have you a receipt?
		
Click to expand...


You drunk that bottled already to make you forget what happened 4 hours ago


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you add Fish as a maybe please


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you add Fish as a maybe please
		
Click to expand...

Any chips with that?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You drunk that bottled already to make you forget what happened 4 hours ago 

Click to expand...

What did happen?


----------



## richart (Nov 12, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Guys - apologies but I cannot commit yet as a few work things could clash - please put me on a reserve list and I will let you know later if I can make it, if there is a place left
		
Click to expand...

 If you are not going, I will cancel my order for a crash helmet Slasher.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's the updated paid deposits list. Soon we'll need to confirm our numbers RCP and pay them the deposit. Please can you begin to confirm your place or let us know if you can't make it. 

Many thanks. 

Chrisd		Paid	
Chrisd guest	Paid	
Oddsocks	Paid
Oddsocks guest			
Swingalot	Paid
Liverpool Phil	Paid
Drive4show	Paid
The Rod	Paid
BlueinMunich	Paid
Another Double			
Wookie	Paid
Saint Hacker			
MashleyR7			
Masterosouffle			
Alex1975			
Richart	Paid		
Pieman	Paid
Blundell	Paid
Rob2	Rob Web	Paid
NST			
Smiffy	Paid
Merv79	Paid
Hooker			
Cookielad	Paid
Oxfordcomma	Paid
Badger	Paid
Vkurup			
Dad		Paid	
		525


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Chrisd		Paid	
Chrisd guest	Paid	
Oddsocks	Paid
Oddsocks guest			
Swingalot	Paid
Liverpool Phil	Paid
Drive4show	Paid
The Rod	Paid
BlueinMunich	Paid
Another Double			
Wookie	Paid
MashleyR7			
Masterosouffle			
Alex1975			
Richart	Paid		
Pieman	Paid
Blundell	Paid
Rob2	Rob Web	Paid
NST			
Smiffy	Paid
Merv79	Paid
Hooker			
Cookielad	Paid
Oxfordcomma	Paid
Badger	Paid
Vkurup			
Dad		Paid	
525
Fish
		
Click to expand...

Just a couple of updates done. No one has said that the food choice is a problem, I guess we have no vegetarians etc?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2014)

525 at the bottom is the total collected so far not a forum name, ha ha.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Just a couple of updates done. No one has said that the food choice is a problem, I guess we have no vegetarians etc?
		
Click to expand...

The only vegetables on my plate must be in chip form!


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			525 at the bottom is the total collected so far not a forum name, ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

 Looks like it is going to be a good turn out. Really lloking forward to playing a couple of cracking links courses.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Looks like it is going to be a good turn out. Really lloking forward to playing a couple of cracking links courses.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Remember ....... No gimmees!


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Remember ....... No gimmees!
		
Click to expand...

 Hit a man when he is down why don't you. I don't want to get an infraction, but in this case it is almost worth it.:angry:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 14, 2014)

My guest can't confirm so feel free to offer the space on


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Hit a man when he is down why don't you. I don't want to get an infraction, but in this case it is almost worth it.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

What have I done now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			What have I done now?
		
Click to expand...

Can we start a list ?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can we start a list ? 

Click to expand...

Wounded I am Phil....... Wounded!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Wounded I am Phil....... Wounded!
		
Click to expand...

Here have a hug


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here have a hug 
	View attachment 12885

Click to expand...

I feel so much better now


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris, this is the list of people paid up so far. If we can the money to RCP this week please as I'm on holiday next week and if my mrs sees rthe bank balance it'll get spent! 

Chrisd
Chrisd guest
Oddsocks
Swingalot
Liverpool Phil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Wookie
MashleyR7
Richart
Pieman
Blundell
Rob2
Smiffy
Merv79
Cookielad
Oxfordcomma
Badger
Dad (Ian)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2014)

So come on guys, I need to start confirming up the numbers and tee times to reserve with RCP, so please let us know by Wednesday if you're definite and get the deposit across to Mashley. Anyone not 100% please let me know and we'll do our best to include.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd be grateful if these people who haven't paid their deposits to Mashley would do so as we have to pay them over to RCP soon. We currently have 20 confirmed and paid and I reserved 28 tee slots so if you haven't paid but are pretty certain to come please let me know and if anyone wants to be newly added just shout. 

Thanks


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 20, 2014)

I say we confirm the 20 slots and get the deposits paid, people have had three days to reply to your 1st post now.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I say we confirm the 20 slots and get the deposits paid, people have had three days to reply to your 1st post now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm child minding today so I'll speak to them tomorrow and find what they want and sort it with you if that's  ok


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah fine, just remeber I'm away next week so will be busy child minding my own kids and your grandkids all week!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yeah fine, just remeber I'm away next week so will be busy child minding my own kids and your grandkids all week!
		
Click to expand...

 Ahhhhhh some peace and quiet at last!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2014)

We have paid over the deposits for the 20 confirmed entries, we provisionally booked 28 slots, so, if you've not paid a deposit but are still planning to come please let me know, or, if you would like to come and haven't put your name down there is still some spaces, although RCP are now saying that tee times are pretty busy that day and are looking for confirmed numbers pretty soon!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2014)

20 is still a nice turn out Chris


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			20 is still a nice turn out Chris
		
Click to expand...

For sure Baz, I am just not wanting to give up the extra spots until we're sure that everyone has had the chance to snap them up


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2014)

Chrisd
Matts (Chrisd guest)
Oddsocks
Swingalot
Liverpool Phil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Wookie
MashleyR7
Richart
Pieman
Blundell
Rob2
Smiffy
Merv79
Cookielad
Oxfordcomma
Badger
Ian (Mashley guest)


Ok guys, I've had no more entries, so 20 in all, I plan to confirm 5 x 4 balls to RCP today and release the 2 extra ones. 

Mashley has been collecting the deposits and the balance of Â£30 IN CASH PLEASE to be paid on arrival on the day. There will be rolls and coffee on arrival and a two course meal after play of steak and kidney pudding followed by Apple crumble.

I would suggest that we do a Stableford competition and each put in Â£5 for prize money, split between the first 3 places. The first tee off is 9am so I'd suggest that we meet at as near 8am as possible to get everything done and dusted ready for that time. They do have a range, and balls can be purchased from the pro shop, although practicing before a round is technically cheating and points may be deducted at the end.

I suggest that if you've not been to RCP that you allow plenty of time to find the way there. I also remind you all that the dress code is jacket and tie for dinner and suggest that you all read their web pages for visitor information. I don't make their dress rules but they are to be adhered to.

If anyone wants to take care of the cards and prize money perhaps you'd let me know!

Let's keep fingers crossed for good weather for that day and the Sunday where several people are playing different courses


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2014)

Chris I'll give you hand doing cards etc


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris I'll give you hand doing cards etc
		
Click to expand...

Not the prize money?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris I'll give you hand doing cards etc
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, you might find that I'll give you a hand! :lol:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok 

We are teeing off from 9.00 to 9.40 and I have arranged lunch at 3pm. I shall do the draw later in the week (and could potentially be open to inducements)!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2014)

The Littlestone website appears to be broken, has anyone got contact details please? Myself, Merv and Badger are now looking for a game on Sunday, what's the current plan? Is the winter offer just for 4balls?


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2014)

Gordon, email address is golf@littlestonegolfclub.org.uk Toni Ovenden. If you mention my booking reference 98297, they might give you a deal for a three ball, and a tee time near ours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Gordon, email address is golf@littlestonegolfclub.org.uk Toni Ovenden. If you mention my booking reference 98297, they might give you a deal for a three ball, and a tee time near ours.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have too have a tee time near ours


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do they have too have a tee time near ours  

Click to expand...

We'll get the one in front of you, take 6 hrs to get round and not call you through


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We'll get the one in front of you, take 6 hrs to get round and not call you through  

Click to expand...

Just a normal round then


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We'll get the one in front of you, take 6 hrs to get round and not call you through  

Click to expand...

 I assume you have a new pre shot routine and have started using aim point ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Gordon, email address is golf@littlestonegolfclub.org.uk Toni Ovenden. If you mention my booking reference 98297, they might give you a deal for a three ball, and a tee time near ours.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich, I'll ring them tomorrow. How much are they charging for a 4ball?


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Thanks Rich, I'll ring them tomorrow. How much are they charging for a 4ball?
		
Click to expand...

 Â£170 for a 4 ball, includes soup or bowl of chips. Â£55 per person otherwise. Badger57, Dave definitely wants to play, so you just need one more.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this, the web pics look awesome!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Looking forward to this, the web pics look awesome!
		
Click to expand...

RCP off 8 handicap mmmmmmmm ! I wanna see that! :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm still waiting for some of the bribe money to come in but the provisional draw looks a bit like ( groups not in tee order)

Chrisd
Mattd
Oddsocks
Merv79

Badger
Liverpoolphil
Wookie
Cookielad

MashleyR7
Ian - Mashleys dad
Oxfordcomma
TheRod

Smiffy
Pieman
Richart 
Swingalot

BlueinMunich 
Blundell
Rob2
Drive4show 

I will sort out timings as some guys are helping with money collecting and cards etc


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

You can tell I haven't tried to bribe you with my group Chris. Monty always looks after me a lot better when he does the draw.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			You can tell I haven't tried to bribe you with my group Chris. Monty always looks after me a lot better when he does the draw.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can see how you'd be pretty disappointed but watching Smiffy with his new clubs needed someone who finds it difficult to laugh on the course!


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I can see how you'd be pretty disappointed but watching Smiffy with his new clubs needed someone who finds it difficult to laugh on the course!
		
Click to expand...

Revenge is a dish best served cold. oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

I can feel a match coming up in our little fourball, but can't decide on who I will let partner me. 
I suppose we could toss up on the 1st tee.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I suppose we could toss up on the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

They do have fairly strict rules at RCP!:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			They do have fairly strict rules at RCP!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

If it is as cold on Monday as it is today, I don't think they'd see me from the clubhouse windows.
It will look like I am trying to strike a small match.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			RCP off 8 handicap mmmmmmmm ! I wanna see that! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


With new bats..


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

So, we are playing a real toughie course and you, Smiffy and my little boy are all playing with new bats .............. This I've gotta see!

I might even change the groups round for that gem! :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, we are playing a real toughie course and you, Smiffy and my little boy are all playing with new bats .............. This I've gotta see!

I might even change the groups round for that gem! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Please put me with them


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please put me with them 

Click to expand...

If the sun is out, the chrome finish on my new ones would dazzle you mush.
Do you know how shiney those new John Letters are????


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

I've contacted Littlestone about Sunday and requested the 12:00 tee time (Rich's group are going out at 11:40). At the moment there are 3 of us (me, Merv and badger) Winter green fee is Â£55 but the fourball offer is Â£42.50. I've asked if they will discount down to the winter offer rate but no response yet. Anyone else want to join us at 12:00 to make up a 4ball?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, we are playing a real toughie course and you, Smiffy and my little boy are all playing with new bats .............. This I've gotta see!

I might even change the groups round for that gem! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

They have the maiden voyage in Sundays medal, I'll be fine!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			They have the maiden voyage in Sundays medal, I'll be fine!
		
Click to expand...

Mine have just been delivered to home. They'll be going for a walk around West Hove tomorrow!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

Good lad, what did ya get


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Mine have just been delivered to home. They'll be going for a walk around West Hove tomorrow!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 :whoo: Will not be long before they are in my bag.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've contacted Littlestone about Sunday and requested the 12:00 tee time (Rich's group are going out at 11:40). At the moment there are 3 of us (me, Merv and badger) Winter green fee is Â£55 but the fourball offer is Â£42.50. I've asked if they will discount down to the winter offer rate but no response yet. Anyone else want to join us at 12:00 to make up a 4ball?
		
Click to expand...

Littlestone said no  

They want to charge Â£55 per person for a 3ball which I'm not prepared to pay on principal as that is only Â£5 less than the cost of a fourball. So if nobody wants to join us to make up a 4 then I'll cancel the booking. Let me know soon as possible if you would like to play  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

Create a seperate thread maybe ?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Good lad, what did ya get
		
Click to expand...

Taylor Made RS1's.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Taylor Made RS1's.


Click to expand...

Another tm converter


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Littlestone said no  

They want to charge Â£55 per person for a 3ball which I'm not prepared to pay on principal as that is only Â£5 less than the cost of a fourball. So if nobody wants to join us to make up a 4 then I'll cancel the booking. Let me know soon as possible if you would like to play  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Annoying given that it's 4 pm now, some 15 miles from Littlestone and as a 4 ball at 12 o clock you could be coming back in the dark !


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Another tm converter
		
Click to expand...

I even surprised myself with that one


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I even surprised myself with that one


Click to expand...

Getting cool with the kids rob, you was always to young for pings


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Getting cool with the kids rob, you was always to young for pings 

Click to expand...

He looks old enough to me!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Getting cool with the kids rob, you was always to young for pings 

Click to expand...

Would you mind telling my old trotters that


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Would you mind telling my old trotters that


Click to expand...

You need them new fandango spikeless trainee shoes.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			You need them new fandango spikeless trainee shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I'm a traditionalist me.
Brogues with kilties.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I even surprised myself with that one


Click to expand...

 have you bought the head covers yet ? You ned to keep them nice and shiney for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			have you bought the head covers yet ? You ned to keep them nice and shiney for me.

Click to expand...

I might let you have a slog of one on Monday if you are good.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I might let you have a slog of one on Monday if you are good.
		
Click to expand...

 They will appreciate a silky smooth swing.:thup: Can I take a nice big divot ?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Can I take a nice big divot ?
		
Click to expand...

You usually do


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking forward to it, especially playing with some forum leg ends like smiffy, Richart and pieman. 
I'm desperate for a new set of irons as well and I'm a taylormade man, so what hole do you think you'll be taking offers smiffy ?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 2, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to it, especially playing with some forum leg ends like smiffy, Richart and pieman. 
I'm desperate for a new set of irons as well and I'm a taylormade man, so what hole do you think you'll be taking offers smiffy ? 

Click to expand...

Looks like I'll be drinking a lot on Sunday to get me through Monday! Swingalot - you might wish to adopt a similar strategy!!!


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 2, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Looks like I'll be drinking a lot on Sunday to get me through Monday! Swingalot - you might wish to adopt a similar strategy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a standard Sunday for me anyway, but will take your advise on board.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to it, especially playing with some forum leg ends like smiffy, Richart and pieman.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be like going to a Rolling Stones concert and expecting them to be like they were in 1969 - such a sad sad let down,  they don't all age as well us some of us Rupert!


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It'll be like going to a Rolling Stones concert and expecting them to be like they were in 1969 - such a sad sad let down,  they don't all age as well us some of us Rupert!
		
Click to expand...

Well I've still got my old man shafts on me burners, so at least I will fit in. Mind you, have got a fitting booked for next week, so could be their last outing........go out on a high I reckon


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It'll be like going to a Rolling Stones concert and expecting them to be like they were in 1969 - such a sad sad let down,  they don't all age as well us some of us Rupert!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Bill Haley.:angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			I'm desperate for a new set of irons as well and I'm a taylormade man, so what hole do you think you'll be taking offers smiffy ? 

Click to expand...

If they perform along the same lines as the Ping i25's it could be as early as the 4th at West Hove today


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Looks like I'll be drinking a lot on Sunday to get me through Monday! Swingalot - you might wish to adopt a similar strategy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Really, really looking forward to meeting up again mate. Last time we played was the Beacon wasn't it, when you came down on the train??
That was some time ago.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2014)

The dress code for Monday


On The Course

Tailored shorts are permitted on the course provided they are worn with knee length socks. Tennis or gym shorts are not permitted.
Only collared and polo neck shirts are permitted on the course.
Shirts must be tucked in at all times.
Tailored trousers must be worn - no denim trousers are permitted.
Golf shoes must be worn - no trainers are permitted.

In The Clubhouse

Only collared and polo neck shirts are permitted in the causal lounge of the Clubhouse.
Tailored trousers must be worn - no denim trousers are permitted.
Smart shoes must be worn - no golf shoes, sandals or trainers are permitted.
A jacket and tie is required in the Jack Aisher Room and Dining Room after 11.00am.
Shorts are not permitted in the Clubhouse.
Waterproof tops or bottoms are not permitted upstairs in the Clubhouse or in the Dining Room.
The wearing of head wear is not permitted upstairs in the Clubhouse or in the Dining Room.

As we always say - please note this, and I don't make the rules!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 3, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Really, really looking forward to meeting up again mate. Last time we played was the Beacon wasn't it, when you came down on the train??
That was some time ago.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was mate - been way too long. Really looking forward to it; should be a top day.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			If they perform along the same lines as the Ping i25's it could be as early as the 4th at West Hove today


Click to expand...

It would have been by the 2nd actually


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2014)

Just seen the forecast for Sunday and Monday. Thermals will be order of the day. Hopefully some of you older golfers will survive the two days. I always find it off putting playing with Smiffy when he has turned blue.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2014)

richart said:



			Just seen the forecast for Sunday and Monday. Thermals will be order of the day. Hopefully some of you older golfers will survive the two days. I always find it off putting playing with Smiffy when he has turned blue.oo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just home from a 4bbb match and it was absolutely freezing, in fact it was colder than that!! Not only that but we suffered our first defeat!!

I've played with Smiffy when he's turned the air blue - is it similar??


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm at work today and doing everything I can to stay inside. It is bloody freezing out there.
Down to 2 degrees now.
It was cold enough yesterday but even chillier today.
Forecast for Monday isn't much better.
Anyone want a cheap round at Royal Cinque Ports???


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'm at work today and doing everything I can to stay inside. It is bloody freezing out there.
Down to 2 degrees now.
It was cold enough yesterday but even chillier today.
Forecast for Monday isn't much better.
Anyone want a cheap round at Royal Cinque Ports???
		
Click to expand...

Chuck in a set of TM clubs and I'll consider it!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2014)

We'll no tm clubs for sale here, back from the range after receiving the new beauties and the old faithfuls will be online tomorrow!

Cinque ports wind chill..... Phaaa I can't bloody wait!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2014)

Hand warmers will be purchased :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hand warmers will be purchased :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ping mittens


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Ping mittens 

Click to expand...

Oh they will be in the bag also


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh they will be in the bag also 

Click to expand...

...... Maybe I've left it too late for a last minute bulk purchase of hand warmers


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2014)

Baz, am I still bringing the Adams rescue club?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes Chris bring both as i think I've sold the 20* to


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Yes Chris bring both as i think I've sold the 20* to
		
Click to expand...

Ok, look forward to seeing you, it's been a year!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Minus 6 forecast down here over the week-end


----------



## PieMan (Dec 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Minus 6 forecast down here over the week-end


Click to expand...

Still shorts weather then! :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Minus 6 forecast down here over the week-end


Click to expand...

Now where's my hip flask!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Now where's my hip flask!
		
Click to expand...

Already packed!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Now where's my hip flask!
		
Click to expand...

Where's my hips?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone coming Monday offered to lend me a travel bag for my clubs for my travels in Feb, who was it please, thank you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Someone coming Monday offered to lend me a travel bag for my clubs for my travels in Feb, who was it please, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me then  

I've not forgotten, I'll dig it out tomorrow  :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			That'll be me then  

I've not forgotten, I'll dig it out tomorrow  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You are just one of those people that is easily forgotten Greg.


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Who is staying in Deal on the Sunday night, apart from me, Drive4Show and Merv79 ? Can anyone recommend a good curry house within working distance? Must admit the Trip Advisor reviews don't seem great for Indian restaurants. Would be good to all meet up for food and a few beers. Personally would rather go to an alternative type of restaurant rather than go to a poor Indian. Nice big steak is always good.:thup:

Thoughts ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm staying in the Kings Head :thup:

I'm more than happy to go alternatuve instead of curry


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Where's my hips?
		
Click to expand...

Scrap heap?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Who is staying in Deal on the Sunday night, apart from me, Drive4Show and Merv79 ? Can anyone recommend a good curry house within working distance? Must admit the Trip Advisor reviews don't seem great for Indian restaurants. Would be good to all meet up for food and a few beers. Personally would rather go to an alternative type of restaurant rather than go to a poor Indian. Nice big steak is always good.:thup:

Thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

richart, I think Pieman & Blundell are staying at the King's Head, I definitely am.

The curry house (yep, the one of them) gets reasonable reviews on Trip Advisor, but chrisd found an article that showed it getting only one star from H & S.  That said, the review was over a year ago, so it might have been addressed.  The King's Head does food, so that might be an option, if there's anything else within staggering distance I'm game for most types of restaurant; my only stipulation is once the car is parked on Sunday afternoon it stays parked until Monday morning.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Scrap heap?
		
Click to expand...

The dog still gnawing them?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			; my only stipulation is once the car is parked on Sunday afternoon it stays parked until Monday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, typical Chelsea - just park the bus!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Yep, typical Chelsea - just park the bus!!   

Click to expand...

Typical Palace; wishing they could afford a bus to park!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Typical Palace; wishing they could afford a bus to park!! 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Sunday will be fun


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			richart, I think Pieman & Blundell are staying at the King's Head, I definitely am.

The curry house (yep, the one of them) gets reasonable reviews on Trip Advisor, but chrisd found an article that showed it getting only one star from H & S.  That said, the review was over a year ago, so it might have been addressed.  The King's Head does food, so that might be an option, if there's anything else within staggering distance I'm game for most types of restaurant; my only stipulation is once the car is parked on Sunday afternoon it stays parked until Monday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, needs to be within staggering distance of where we are all staying. I assume Deal is not that big, so everywhere can be walked.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			. I assume Deal is not that big, so everywhere can be walked.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.......


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Agree, needs to be within staggering distance of where we are all staying. I assume Deal is not that big, so everywhere can be walked.
		
Click to expand...

Can easily be staggered - even Pieman will not get lost !


----------



## PieMan (Dec 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Can easily be staggered - even Pieman will not get lost !
		
Click to expand...

I always make my way back to base camp!!

The food in the place where we are staying must be half decent so could always just meet up there and then see how we go. Cannot beat pub grub and a chilly evening!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I always make my way back to base camp!!

The food in the place where we are staying must be half decent so could always just meet up there and then see how we go. Cannot beat pub grub and a chilly evening!
		
Click to expand...

Pub menu is fairly typical pub grub; sandwiches, bangers & mash, home made steak pie, chilli con carne, jacket potatoes, burgers & steaks.  If that suits everyone why not say the King's Head?

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/KingsHeadDealMenuA4.pdf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pub menu is fairly typical pub grub; sandwiches, bangers & mash, home made steak pie, chilli con carne, jacket potatoes, burgers & steaks.  If that suits everyone why not say the King's Head?

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/KingsHeadDealMenuA4.pdf

Click to expand...

Looks good to me :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks good to me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Fine by me, and our hotel is on the same road. Pie on the menu for Paul.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I always make my way back to base camp!!
		
Click to expand...

You said that back at Gainsborough, you struggled with the 12 paces to your room!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks good to me :thup:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Fine by me, and our hotel is on the same road. Pie on the menu for Paul.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shall we make it the King's Head about 6.30pm then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shall we make it the King's Head about 6.30pm then?
		
Click to expand...

How far is Deal from Littlestone ?


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How far is Deal from Littlestone ?
		
Click to expand...

45 mins


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool - 6:30 should be spot on then


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cool - 6:30 should be spot on then
		
Click to expand...

 We are aiming to get to the hotel by 6.00, and with three of us sharing I anticipate nearer 7.00.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

What time are you aiming to get to Littlestone on Sunday ? 10:30 ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

Weather forecast for Sunday, rain clearing through at about 11am 

Mondays weather, clear bight and sunny intervals


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2014)

Bit of a weird one but does anyone know the state of play with adizero six spikes. I know some courses banned them others didn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Thought it was just the Adizero tours that were banned and only at a couple places


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What time are you aiming to get to Littlestone on Sunday ? 10:30 ?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes 10.30 Phil, bacon roll, nice cup of tea, and then face the elements.oo: We have soup or chips when we get back in, and I will want my winning drink.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Mondays weather, clear bight and sunny intervals
		
Click to expand...

 You forgot the brass monkeys.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought it was just the Adizero tours that were banned and only at a couple places
		
Click to expand...

It seems varied, addington palace as am example have banned both models from last and this year.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			You forgot the brass monkeys.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday is a balmy 10 degrees!

Monday is forecast 5 degrees, that more than double what it was for my match yesterday!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

I assume we don't have to don jacket and ties for food afterwards?


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I assume we don't have to don jacket and ties for food afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

 At Littlestone ? Not sure, as it says you need them for the dining room on a Sunday, but assume we will be eating round the bar.

I see we can play off the Championship tees, as guests are 'members for the day'


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

richart said:



			At Littlestone ? Not sure, as it says you need them for the dining room on a Sunday, but assume we will be eating round the bar.

I see we can play off the Championship tees, as guests are 'members for the day'
		
Click to expand...

That's what I would guess, I certainly wouldn't want to change etc for a bowl of chips!  On the golf front, they always seem very relaxed, the 1st tee off is right in front of the clubhouse and they don't have Marshall's bullying you round at all


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2014)

Really thick frost on the coast today


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just read the Tripadvisor reviews of the Deal curry house, I've definitely eaten in worse so I'm happy to look in the window then make a decision  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I just read the Tripadvisor reviews of the Deal curry house, I've definitely eaten in worse so I'm happy to look in the window then make a decision  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it's Milaads at least you know it's got one star rating ....... sadly not Michelin but Council hygiene !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've just read a review that says it the best Indian restaurant in Deal  








Appears it's the only one though


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've just read a review that says it the best Indian restaurant in Deal  








Appears it's the only one though  

Click to expand...

Curry with the hurry !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2014)

Being honest I prefer BIM idea of good pub food instead of a dodgy curry


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 6, 2014)

Steak, burger, curry, as long as there's beer & wine I'm not fussed what we eat. 

See you all tomorrow night (or tomorrow morning, if you are Pieman or Blundell). I can't believe how much clothing I'm having to bring to deal with both the dress codes and the weather combinations.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being honest I prefer BIM idea of good pub food instead of a dodgy curry
		
Click to expand...

Phil's looking to win on Sunday! Not so easy to hit the driver with clenched cheeks from a dodgy ruby!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

This is the order for teeing on Monday as Phil is kindly helping with the cards and Mashley with money collection. So, Â£35 each fellas, that's Â£30 balance for the game and Â£5 in the pot for prize money to be split Â£50 for the winner, Â£30 for second and Â£20 for 3rd place.

The weather is set fair for Monday and I hope those playing elsewhere tomorrow really enjoy their games and look forward to meeting up at 8am at Cinque Ports. Final reminder is that dinner is in the restaurant and you do have to wear jacket , collar and tie.

Badger
Liverpoolphil
Wookie
Cookielad

Chrisd
Mattd
Oddsocks
Merv79


BlueinMunich 
Blundell
Rob2
Drive4show 

MashleyR7
Ian - Mashleys dad
Oxfordcomma
TheRod

Smiffy
Pieman
Richart 
Swingalot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I just read the Tripadvisor reviews of the Deal curry house, I've definitely eaten in worse so I'm happy to look in the window then make a decision  :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Being honest I prefer BIM idea of good pub food instead of a dodgy curry
		
Click to expand...

How about if we all aim to meet in the King's Head between 6 & 6.30pm and then make a decision?  Do we actually know who is coming?  As far as I know we've got the following;

Blundell
Pieman
Liverpoolphil
OxfordComma
richart
Merv79
Drive4Show
Blue in Munich

Anyone else in Deal overnight?


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			How about if we all aim to meet in the King's Head between 6 & 6.30pm and then make a decision?  Do we actually know who is coming?  As far as I know we've got the following;

Blundell
Pieman
Liverpoolphil
OxfordComma
richart
Merv79
Drive4Show
Blue in Munich

Anyone else in Deal overnight?
		
Click to expand...

Can't see me getting to Deal before 6.00, so 7.00 for me. Really don't fancy a dodgy curry house, especially sharing with two others.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Can't see me getting to Deal before 6.00, so 7.00 for me. Really don't fancy a dodgy curry house, especially sharing with two others.

Click to expand...

It's probably going to be around 6:30 for me and Andy as well so meeting in the Kings Head anytime after 6pm suits us  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Can't see me getting to Deal before 6.00, so 7.00 for me. Really don't fancy a dodgy curry house, especially sharing with two others.

Click to expand...

Are you walking from Littlestone? 

Right, off to the club for a breakfast, don't want to fade awayâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I am going to have to pull out of this at the last minute.
Does anybody have Chrisd's number so that I can contact him please?
Rob


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you want me to call him rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Do you want me to call him rob?
		
Click to expand...


Can you let me have his number please Baz?
You can text me it on 07919 563926.
Cheers mate.
(I'd rather let him know myself if you know what I mean)


----------



## rob2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah sorry guys, but another drop out here. Been feeling rancid all weekend and left it until the last minute in the hope that it would clear but no joy.

Probably Ebola..........

Am absolutely happy to pay the green fee if needed, no problem at all. If someone could just message me if needed and I will phone RCP and pay over the phone.

Sorry guys, have a great day.

Rob


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2014)

rob2 said:



			Yeah sorry guys, but another drop out here. Been feeling rancid all weekend and left it until the last minute in the hope that it would clear but no joy.

Probably Ebola..........

Am absolutely happy to pay the green fee if needed, no problem at all. If someone could just message me if needed and I will phone RCP and pay over the phone.

Sorry guys, have a great day.

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob, sorry to read that! Don't do anything money wise yet I'll see what's what tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2014)

If anyone wants to play tomorrow just post here, all the details are on this thread


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 7, 2014)

Shame that people are dropping, but with cold forecasts and lots of man flu about......


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Shame that people are dropping, but with cold forecasts and lots of man flu about......
		
Click to expand...

Lightweights Baz...... lightweights!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 7, 2014)

Ps got my .1 back today so now off 9 :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 7, 2014)

Hope all is ok with smiffy, but shame he has pulled out as I have only just got back from the cash machine with the wonger I was going to offer him for the rs1s on the 2nd hole.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Ps got my .1 back today so now off 9 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 20 tomorrow after the day I had at Littlestone, I lost more balls than pointsi got! The strain of trying to help Liverpoolphil's took it's toll!!




Swingalot said:



			Hope all is ok with smiffy, but shame he has pulled out as I have only just got back from the cash machine with the wonger I was going to offer him for the rs1s on the 2nd hole. 

Click to expand...

So you've got Â£50 going spare eh ?  Mmmmmm I wonder what old crap ive got in the garage ....... oh yes, my current irons that I played so bad with today!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Hope all is ok with smiffy, but shame he has pulled out as I have only just got back from the cash machine with the wonger I was going to offer him for the rs1s on the 2nd hole. 

Click to expand...

I'll be there Geezer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you coming now Smiffy ?!

Just having Breakie - nice fresh clear morning for it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just poked my head out the hotel window, think it's going to be tee shirts today 

Scorchio out there!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a great day all.
Wish I was there such a nice day.
Look forward to some stories.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 8, 2014)

Just got back (traffic all clear till I got 3 miles from my front door!) superb day out on a superb course need to play it again now I 'know' what lines to hit on! Thanks to Simon (Wookie) and Steve (Badger) (once we finally got him on the tee!!!) great company for four and a half hours (about half hour less than everybody else!) and huge thanks to Chris and Ash for organising, RSG next year?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2014)

Can only echo the above, was a great day although chilly was blessed with another great winters day on a superb course.

Great company with Andrew giving us a master class with that dam 2 iron, and was good to have a tag team partner for giving Chris some stick on his special day,

Thanks to Ashley and Chris for arranging it, and for the top bloke who suggested getting another day underway....

.... Now..... That steak and kidney pudd, can I order the, online.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks again to Chris for sorting out today and Ash for the organisation today. 

Great two days of golf with a cracking game at Littlestone on Sunday - lovely courses - cheers Rich for organising that ( some big par 3's on that course  

Cracking night of banter in the pub and great to meet some more forumers 

Today was a wonderful day from start to fjnish - was an honour to play the course , lovely rolling fairways with punishing rough and tempting greens - every hole was a cracker - very impressed. Perfect company with Blue in Munich , D4S and Blundell - good banter and good golf - sociable half 

And the cherry on top was the food - steak and kidney pudding was cracking - could even finish desert

It was two days of how I believe golf should be - great courses with great banter from even better company


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't want to get all soppy but I just had the best day. A great course, played ok with the score poorer than i felt I hit the ball at times. Baz is always a pleasure to play with, Merv79 was a joy, not only great company but a master class in how to play the game, and I came away feeling that I learned stuff watching him that could help my game. I also had the real joy of playing with my son (a 5 times a year golfer, he could, I believe be very very good) on my birthday.

It was great to see so many forum stalwarts and a few new faces and a brilliant course, good grub and very laid back but it was special. Definitely one of the "must play again" courses as far as the feedback went.

Thanks all for coming and particularly to Ashley and Phil for their assistance - maybe less so to Phil as he didn't help me to win at Littlestone on Sunday, useless!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I don't want to get all soppy but I just had the best day. A great course, played ok with the score poorer than i felt I hit the ball at times. Baz is always a pleasure to play with, Merv79 was a joy, not only great company but a master class in how to play the game, and I came away feeling that I learned stuff watching him that could help my game. I also had the real joy of playing with my son (a 5 times a year golfer, he could, I believe be very very good) on my birthday.

It was great to see so many forum stalwarts and a few new faces and a brilliant course, good grub and very laid back but it was special. Definitely one of the "must play again" courses as far as the feedback went.

Thanks all for coming and particularly to Ashley and Phil for their assistance - maybe less so to Phil as he didn't help me to win at Littlestone on Sunday, useless!

Click to expand...

I'll bring the bill for the chiropractor at the next meet 

Links golf is quite easy really


----------



## wookie (Dec 8, 2014)

Cant really add too much to the above - what a cracking course and day out so thanks to Chris and Ash for organising it.

Good company from Adam and Steve (although it would have been nice if one of them had noticed before I played my tee shot on the 12th (?) from the right of the tee markers which turned my birdie 3 into a bogey 5 )

Definitely goes right in near the top of my favourite courses played so far.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll bring the bill for the chiropractor at the next meet 

Links golf is quite easy really 

Click to expand...

Fooled eh Phil, I was just saving myself for Wednesday at The Grove!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 8, 2014)

Great couple of days down in the county of my birth - always nice visiting!

Thanks to Oddsocks for getting the ball rolling, and for Chris and Ash for all the organising - very much appreciated.

Had a great day yesterday with Blundell and Oxfordcomma at Princes - millionaires golf on both the Shore and Dunes. Followed by a cracking evening in the pub with excellent company - good to meet some new forumers and many thanks to those who made sure Blundell and I made it the 50 yards to our acommodation!! :cheers: :thup:

All topped off by today - excellent course; loved every minute of my day and thanks to Smiffy, Richart and Swingalot for their company - very enjoyable and made even better by myself and Swingalot taking the honours in our little match on the last green!!

RSG and RCP next year??!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thanks again to Chris for sorting out today and Ash for the organisation today. 

Great two days of golf with a cracking game at Littlestone on Sunday - lovely courses - cheers Rich for organising that ( some big par 3's on that course  

Cracking night of banter in the pub and great to meet some more forumers 

Today was a wonderful day from start to fjnish - was an honour to play the course , lovely rolling fairways with punishing rough and tempting greens - every hole was a cracker - very impressed. Perfect company with Blue in Munich , D4S and Blundell - good banter and good golf - sociable half 

And the cherry on top was the food - steak and kidney pudding was cracking - could even finish desert

It was two days of how I believe golf should be - great courses with great banter from even better company
		
Click to expand...

+1 from me too.

Played Royal Ashdown Forest with Merv yesterday which was cracking then a really good day today.

I saw the masterclass as well but it wasn't Merv's golf, it was Blundell's drinking last night. Oooooh that must have been a sore head this morning Phil


----------



## User20205 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep cheers gents. What a course! Company was pretty good also. 

I thought it was very considerate, being chris' b/day, for Rcp to lay on some eye candy in his specific demographic. 

I've not seen bone structure like that since Vera Lynn, eh Chris?


----------



## Badger (Dec 8, 2014)

Couldn't have picked a better venue for my forum meet debut, thanks to Chris and Ash for their time and efforts organising and to Adam and Simon for their company on the course.

Nice to put some faces to forum names and another special mention for the star of the show, the steak and kidney pudding


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2014)

therod said:



			I thought it was very considerate, being chris' b/day, for Rcp to lay on some eye candy in his specific demographic. 

I've not seen bone structure like that since Vera Lynn, eh Chris?

Click to expand...


To be fair I've gone back to lusting after the waitress at Cooden!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2014)

Badger said:



			special mention for the star of the show, the steak and kidney pudding
		
Click to expand...

We prefer to call him Liverpool Phil !!


Ps great to meet you, I hope you'll be a regular attendee!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2014)

Lovely way to spend a couple of days.  I've always been a fan of Littlestone & have played it quite a few times, but today was my first visit to Royal Cinque Ports for nearly 30 years; far too long & I had forgotten just how good it was.  It won't be that long before I'm back again.  Thanks to richart for organising Littlestone and helping me to a win over Liverpoolphil & the Bionic Man.  I almost felt sorry for Phil, four birdies on Sunday & on the losing side, but it soon passed. 

A very enjoyable evening in the King's Head followed.  Thanks to Blundell, PieMan, richart, Drive4Show, Merv79, OxfordComma & Liverpoolphil for the banter.

And onto today.  Thanks to MashleyR7 and chrisd for organising, Liverpoolphil, Blundell & D4S for the company and all the forummers who turn out to make these meets the fun that they are.  Looking forward to next year's one, wherever that may be, although I suspect we may have found a more permanent home after todayâ€¦..


----------



## cookelad (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looking forward to next year's one, wherever that may be, although I suspect we may have found a more permanent home after todayâ€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue with that mate!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Wouldn't argue with that mate!
		
Click to expand...

+1 on that also 

Would go back in a flash


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks to Chris and Ash for organizing a cracking day. What a superb course, and the best greens I think I have played on in the winter ever. Steak and kidney pud wasn't bad either.:thup:

Thanks to Smiffy, Pieman and Swingalot for their company on the course. You made the hours fly by guys. It started so well when we all hit the first green in two, and then it went downhill. 

Thanks to Blue in Munich, Chrisd and Liverpoolphil for the game at Littlestone. Phil's four birdies at least made a game of it. Another lovely course. Never hit my driver on so many holes.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2014)

richart said:



			at Littlestone.  Never hit my driver on so many holes.
		
Click to expand...

Nor me!!   :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic day. Had only played RCP once before, many years ago, and completely forgotten quite how stunning it is.
Beautiful rolling fairways with hills, bunkers and hummocks reminiscent of Carnoustie and absolutely greens.
Rough was absolutely penal. Go off the fairway into the longer stuff and it was a guaranteed lost ball.
Had a really good day with Pieman, Richart and Swingalot. Had a great match, Richart and I were three down at the turn but managed to get it back to 1 until losing on the last.
Thanks for a superb day.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 9, 2014)

Morning all, thanks for your thanks. It nice to put these meets on and see the enjoyment everyone gets. 
The course was amazing, certainly one of my top course and to have it on my doorstep is even better. I'm going to play Littlestone again next week to keep my links dream going. Next year my aim is to join Littlestone on their winter deal and play that throughout the cold months. It would be bliss. This has wetted my appitie more for playing RSG too although reports say RCP is better? We need to find out for ourselves!!!

Congrats to Phil for winning with 37 points. Some great 9 holes scores too, Phil with 20 points on the front, Wookie with 19 on the back and who was it who was -1 on the back with 19 points? (sorrry ive forgotten).   

Happy birthday to Chris again. Matt text me to say he had a great day, we need to work a plan for getting him out more.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 9, 2014)

Top day, top company, top course and not as cold as I first feared. 

Hit some good shots, hit some bad shots and on the 11th tee almost did not hit anything 

I'm up for the RCP / RSG combo next year..........golfing bliss.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

It was Merv that went 1 under the back

RCP/RSG combo would be great - I would even make it a three day trip and go back to Littlestone again


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was Merv that went 1 under the back

RCP/RSG combo would be great - I would even make it a three day trip and go back to Littlestone again
		
Click to expand...

Played them both and would go back to both in a heartbeat, get on the case Ash/Chris!!  :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Amazed to see that RCP dropped 9 places in the GM top 100 courses. Course great. condition superb, welcome friendly, food superb. It also has history with two Opens being played there. Not sure how it can rank 23 places below Burnham and Berrow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Amazed to see that RCP dropped 9 places in the GM top 100 courses. Course great. condition superb, welcome friendly, food superb. It also has history with two Opens being played there. Not sure how it can rank 23 places below Burnham and Berrow.

Click to expand...

Also have to add that the Pro was very friendly and was delighted to see us there.

He didn't realise that we were from Golf Monthly and that he knows Mike - said let him know next time we visit and will help us sort out some prizes :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Also have to add that the Pro was very friendly and was delighted to see us there.

He didn't realise that we were from Golf Monthly and that he knows Mike - said let him know next time we visit and will help us sort out some prizes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Unlucky mate, prizes will be a year too late for you.:ears: 

I can't believe you claim a six handicap, after hacking round RCP in 37 points.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Unlucky mate, prizes will be a year too late for you.:ears: 

I can't believe you claim a six handicap, after hacking round RCP in 37 points.

Click to expand...

:rofl:

My prize was playing two cracking courses in two days - and not having to take a driver on a 170 yard par three


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

My prize was playing two cracking courses in two days - and not having to take a driver on a 170 yard par three  

Click to expand...

 I knew it. You have reduced the 187 yard par 3 to 170 yards.:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I knew it. You have reduced the 185 yard par 3 to 170 yards.:angry:
		
Click to expand...



It was a mighty fine hit though 

Surprised no knuckle tap celebration


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





It was a mighty fine hit though 

Surprised no knuckle tap celebration 

Click to expand...

 Just found it was two yards further.:thup: If you had won some holes you could have had a knuckle tap celebration. Mind you your partner wasn't around much to celebrate with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Just found it was two yards further.:thup: If you had won some holes you could have had a knuckle tap celebration. Mind you your partner wasn't around much to celebrate with.

Click to expand...

Hey !!! Leave my partner alone - he did a great job holding the flag for us all :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Also have to add that the Pro was very friendly and was delighted to see us there.

He didn't realise that we were from Golf Monthly and that he knows Mike - said let him know next time we visit and will help us sort out some prizes :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I did tell who we are in an earlier telephone conversation when I was checking out some details


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hey !!! Leave my partner alone - he did a great job holding the flag for us all :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure, I lost 3 flags!


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm not so sure, I lost 3 flags!
		
Click to expand...

 Did you have a provisional flag ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Did you have a provisional flag ?

Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2014)

Where did the 5 hour round originate from???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Where did the 5 hour round originate from???


Click to expand...

A group had a few struggles looking for balls.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A group had a few struggles looking for balls.
		
Click to expand...

 Now let me guess  I was a young man when we set out, and look at the state of me when we got in. Mind you five hours in Smiffy's company can do that to you.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Mind you five hours in Smiffy's company can do that to you.

Click to expand...

Hark at Leo Sayer


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Hark at Leo Sayer
		
Click to expand...

 So you were awake through some of the meal Steptoe.:thup:


----------



## merv79 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone involved in organising what was a fantastic day. Definately one of my favourite links courses played, and hospitality etc was top notch.

Thanks to Chris, Matt and Baz for their company on the course, and it was great to meet everyone.

I am looking forward to future meet ups!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			RCP/RSG combo would be great - I would even make it a three day trip and go back to Littlestone again
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a planâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			That sounds like a planâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Two nights with the lovely Dolores


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Two nights with the lovely Dolores 

Click to expand...

Dream on nipper, she only had eyes for the 'more mature' gents


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dream on nipper, she only had eyes for the 'more mature' gents  

Click to expand...

She did say she was fond of her grandad


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dream on nipper, she only had eyes for the 'more mature' gents  

Click to expand...

:whoo: that's me.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Two nights with the lovely Dolores 

Click to expand...

 Del or Dolly to her friends.:ears:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Two nights with the lovely Dolores 

Click to expand...

And Blundell........!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 9, 2014)

3 days - Littlestone, RSG and RCP; 2 nights in the Kings Head - that's a good plan :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			And Blundell........! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Santa is bringing something to help with that


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			3 days - Littlestone, RSG and RCP; 2 nights in the Kings Head; 1 night in the kebab shop - that's a good plan for Blundell :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Paul


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			:whoo: that's me.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've been trying to tell you all this time !!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2014)

I emailed RCP today and thanked them and asked them to let me know of any good deals they they have in the future. I'm sure we'd all like to go back some time soon!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not going back until they fill in the ditch on 1st and 18th  :sbox:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm not going back until they fill in the ditch on 1st and 18th  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Keep going back Gordon and you'll fill it yourself - with golf balls!


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm not going back until they fill in the ditch on 1st and 18th  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

 Did you chip into the ditch ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Did you chip into the ditch ?

Click to expand...

He chipped it into the ditch on the long side off the tee with an iron.  Cracking shot that didn't deserve that fate.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

I noticed that the course was on temporary greens today. I assume a heavy frost.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I noticed that the course was on temporary greens today. I assume a heavy frost.
		
Click to expand...

There was certainly a heavy frost in the wilderness that is Kent yesterday. I'm off to the Grove today and they had a delay until 10.50 yesterday, I don't think they will need to worry today!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			He chipped it into the ditch on the long side off the tee with an iron.  Cracking shot that didn't deserve that fate.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just very glad that I laid up with my driver


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'm just very glad that I laid up with my driver
		
Click to expand...

Yep seem to recall 3 of us laid up with drivers........grip slightly down the club, 70% effort and a reduced turn etc.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 10, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Yep seem to recall 3 of us laid up with drivers........grip slightly down the club, 70% effort and a reduced turn etc. 

Click to expand...

If you take driver but just aim for the first cut rough then it slows the ball up perfectly. Doing that put me in a cracking spot ... to duff my second straight into the ditch


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2014)

Anybody fancy going down there again before the end of the winter green fee offer of Â£65.00 (28th Feb).


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Anybody fancy going down there again before the end of the winter green fee offer of Â£65.00 (28th Feb).
		
Click to expand...

Definitely would be interested mate but would have to be late Feb for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Definitely would be interested mate but would have to be late Feb for me.
		
Click to expand...

Late Feb would do for me too Paul.
I loved it down there.
Shall I start a new thread, get an idea on dates?
A Wednesday would be best for me but would be able to swap it around with enough notice


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Late Feb would do for me too Paul.
I loved it down there.
Shall I start a new thread, get an idea on dates?
A Wednesday would be best for me but would be able to swap it around with enough notice
		
Click to expand...

Seems sensible to me. A Wednesday fine with me.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			There was certainly a heavy frost in the wilderness that is Kent yesterday. I'm off to the Grove today and they had a delay until 10.50 yesterday, I don't think they will need to worry today!!
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of it? I thought it was a nice enough course, but ther'es no way on earth I'd pay Â£160 to play it again!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			What did you think of it? I thought it was a nice enough course, but ther'es no way on earth I'd pay Â£160 to play it again!
		
Click to expand...

But Â£65.00 to play Royal Cinque Ports?
Worth every penny.
I'd play it again for that at the drop of a hat


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			But Â£65.00 to play Royal Cinque Ports?
Worth every penny.
I'd play it again for that at the drop of a hat
		
Click to expand...

....... and that included the food!

I've been telling people at my place how good it was and we're only 45 mins away


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			....... and that included the food!
I've been telling people at my place how good a deal it was, and very much doubt that* ANYBODY* could negotiate it again.
But I'm willing to give it a try. What's the best dates for everybody?
		
Click to expand...

Chris. You are an absolute diamond.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Chris. You are an absolute diamond.
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmm a ghost writer!


----------



## LIG (Dec 14, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Seems sensible to me. A Wednesday fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

Late Feb, Wednesday (or Tuesday) would be good for my first visit, Rob.


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

LIG said:



			Late Feb, Wednesday (or Tuesday) would be good for my first visit, Rob.
		
Click to expand...

 I could be interested if it meant an overnight stay and a game at Royal St Georges as well.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			But Â£65.00 to play Royal Cinque Ports?
Worth every penny.
I'd play it again for that at the drop of a hat
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I was gutted I had to pull out, but hopefully if it gets going again I will be able to make it this time round.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			I could be interested if it meant an overnight stay and a game at Royal St Georges as well.
		
Click to expand...

So would you be able to do a Tues or Weds Rich?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			I could be interested if it meant an overnight stay and a game at Royal St Georges as well.
		
Click to expand...

Same with me :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			So would you be able to do a Tues or Weds Rich?
		
Click to expand...

 Wednesday at RCP and a Tuesday or Thursday at RSG's. It is a bit too far for one days golf for me, but hopefully could get a fourball at RSG's. I know Liverpoolphil wants to play it.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Wednesday at RCP and a Tuesday or Thursday at RSG's. It is a bit too far for one days golf for me, but hopefully could get a fourball at RSG's. I know Liverpoolphil wants to play it.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on cost I am interested in RSG.


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Depending on cost I am interested in RSG.
		
Click to expand...

 Â£80 before the end of February Paul.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Â£80 before the end of February Paul.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I could be tempted Rich...........! Will have to make sure I don't drink as much in the Kings Head though


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I am sure I could be tempted Rich...........! Will have to make sure I don't drink as much in the Kings Head though 

Click to expand...

 Would be difficult to drink more. Perhaps Dolly will make up a 4 ball.:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Would be difficult to drink more. Perhaps Dolly will make up a 4 ball.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah the lovely Dolly :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Ah the lovely Dolly :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Reckon she would make a good caddy - im happy for her to carry my balls and stick around :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reckon she would make a good caddy - im happy for her to carry my balls and stick around :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If Dolly can't make it, count me in :thup:

I'm much prettier anyway, and Im a sure thing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2014)

You are a very bad bunch of men putting this temptation in front of me!!  Very, very tempted.....cracking little 2 day trip. Merv might be up for it as well, I'll tip him the wink.

I'll book myself a double room just in case Dolly wants to Help the Aged


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

therod said:



			If Dolly can't make it, count me in :thup:

I'm much prettier anyway, and Im a sure thing 

Click to expand...

 She is a proper golfer as well.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			She is a proper golfer as well.

Click to expand...

You didn't see her swing, we can all talk a good game, as you'll find out next week :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

therod said:



			If Dolly can't make it, count me in :thup:

I'm much prettier anyway, and Im a sure thing 

Click to expand...

But do you have warm hands to keep me balls warm ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Is RSG only Â£80? If so I'll join for that day but couldn't do both courses as I've got a holiday in February to pay for.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

So long as it doesn't clash with my 40th wedding commiserations I'd want to do both


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So long as it doesn't clash with my 40th wedding commiserations I'd want to do both
		
Click to expand...

 Find out when they are and we will work round them.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

therod said:



			You didn't see her swing, we can all talk a good game, as you'll find out next week :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 I have seen Gordon have the odd good round.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep would be up for both days if this goes ahead. Pieman needs to drink even more after the way he started at RCP I reckon, not less!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Yep would be up for both days if this goes ahead. *Pieman needs to drink even more *after the way he started at RCP I reckon, not less!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that is possible - think the Dukes are still stocking up after him and Blundell hit the place last week


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Find out when they are and we will work round them.:thup:

Click to expand...

22nd February is the fateful day! She thinks she's due a gold medal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			22nd February is the fateful day! She thinks she's due a gold medal!
		
Click to expand...

I think she deserves one 

it was hard enough carrying you for one day - poor lady have prob carried you for 40 years


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2014)

There is a problem with Royal St Georges. They have very limited 3/4 ball slots, all first thing Tuesday mornings. No chance of me getting there on time, unless stayed over for another night.They have plenty of tee times on a Thursday, but only two balls. Means someone would have to play with me in a two ball.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think she deserves one 

it was hard enough carrying you for one day - poor lady have prob carried you for 40 years  

Click to expand...

At least she's carried me successfully!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2014)

richart said:



			There is a problem with Royal St Georges. They have very limited 3/4 ball slots, all first thing Tuesday mornings. No chance of me getting there on time, unless stayed over for another night.They have plenty of tee times on a Thursday, but only two balls. Means someone would have to play with me in a two ball.

Click to expand...

Based on cost and days off, I'd be happy to go with 2 balls on a Thursday afternoon at RSG followed by Deal on the Friday morning if that's possible. That would keep it down to 1 night stay and 2 days holiday.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 14, 2014)

According to the RCP website they only permit 4-balls on Mondays and Thursdays? Would RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday be possible? That way we don't have to play 2-balls or foursomes at either course.

I can't commit until I know the dates but I'm up for this, after the trip last week I've been telling everyone this week that I think I have a new favourite course! I'm guessing that the lovely Dolly will be back in the US during February, which is a shame, but I'll happily volunteer to get Pieman drinking to excess again in the Kings Arms. Bushmills was it Paul?


----------



## cookelad (Dec 14, 2014)

Wouldn't take much to tempt me to St George's, especially if Chris can twist their arm into including bacon butties and a brew on arrival!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			There is a problem with Royal St Georges. They have very limited 3/4 ball slots, all first thing Tuesday mornings. No chance of me getting there on time, unless stayed over for another night.They have plenty of tee times on a Thursday, but only two balls. Means someone would have to play with me in a two ball.

Click to expand...


We could always play RCP on the Monday, teeing off a bit later (say around 11am) to give everybody a chance of getting there.
That means you could stay overnight on the Monday and play RSG on the Tuesday morning?
Maybe Mon/Tues 23rd/24th Feb?
According to the RCP booking sheets, there is nothing on at all on the Monday.
I would be quite happy to email RCP to try to arrange the Monday but somebody else would have to take on the RSG booking as it would get too confusing for this old fart.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			We could always play RCP on the Monday, teeing off a bit later (say around 11am) to give everybody a chance of getting there.
That means you could stay overnight on the Monday and play RSG on the Tuesday morning?
Maybe Mon/Tues 23rd/24th Feb?
According to the RCP booking sheets, there is nothing on at all on the Monday.
I would be quite happy to email RCP to try to arrange the Monday but somebody else would have to take on the RSG booking as it would get too confusing for this old fart.
		
Click to expand...

Chrisd is very good at organizing.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

I have just emailed RCP to see if they would offer us the same deal (to include food) on Monday 23rd February and have tried to reserve the tee from 11am. Will let you know when I hear back.
Rob


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I have just emailed RCP to see if they would offer us the same deal (to include food) on Monday 23rd February and have tried to reserve the tee from 11am. Will let you know when I hear back.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

 11.00 tee time would be good, no earlier if possible.:thup:


----------

